# backyard breeders in California



## spikethebest (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone know of good "backyard" breeders in California?

By backyard, I mean, they aren't a store, or a business, and they are just having a lot of fun with a hobby. I sometimes prefer to deal with those people (who are much like myself). 

If they don't want to be known publicly, you are welcome to PM me the information. I would like to get a bunch of hatchlings/adults of a few different species on a ranch that I will be getting soon. 

Thank you!


----------



## Laura (Jan 23, 2013)

How about backyard Hobbiest..
Backyard breeder is a negative term... in my mind.. 
but besides Tom,,, not really sure.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 23, 2013)

Where in so Cal are you looking? 
I got my leopard hatchling from a lady in the Corona area.
She breeds leopards and sulcatas and currently has lots of both available. 

Keep in mind she doesn't do the high humidity or closed chambers. 
However, she does soak the babies daily until they are sold. I got mine at less than 4 weeks old and was able to prevent any pyramiding before it began.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 24, 2013)

may I have her email address?


----------



## mctlong (Jan 24, 2013)

If by "backyard breeder" you mean cheap, there is a woman in Lancaster who sells her sulcatas at $35. You can find her ads on kingsnake. She tends to post there alot.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 24, 2013)

yes i know Linda. thank you


----------



## DeanS (Jan 24, 2013)

Cory...you already know Tom and Linda...the next one I would recommend would be Paul Gamboa! He runs tortugavilla and has a lot to offer. Check him out! If you use him, you'll wanna make sure you get day-old hatchlings...because he does raise 'em dry. Here's the link...

http://tortugavilla.com/


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 24, 2013)

DeanS said:


> Cory...you already know Tom and Linda...the next one I would recommend would be Paul Gamboa! He runs tortugavilla and has a lot to offer. Check him out! If you use him, you'll wanna make sure you get day-old hatchlings...because he does raise 'em dry. Here's the link...
> 
> http://tortugavilla.com/



great thanks!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 25, 2013)

Spike I'll pm you her phone number!


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 25, 2013)

thank you. i was going to reply to your PM but i got this msg...

Team Gomberg has private messaging disabled. You cannot send private messages to this user.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes i have it disabled.

Did you call her? She asked me for your name so i said "spike" lol


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 25, 2013)

yes i did call her, she is going to talk to her husband tonight. my name is Cory, but spike is good too!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 25, 2013)

DeanS said:


> Cory...you already know Tom and Linda...the next one I would recommend would be Paul Gamboa! He runs tortugavilla and has a lot to offer. Check him out! If you use him, you'll wanna make sure you get day-old hatchlings...because he does raise 'em dry. Here's the link...
> 
> http://tortugavilla.com/



Cool Dean ...you know Paul ? ..... I know him and his wife very well! They are in my neck of the woods ..... very good folks no doubt! 
Got me hooked on Indian Runner Ducks!


----------



## DeanS (Jan 25, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Cory...you already know Tom and Linda...the next one I would recommend would be Paul Gamboa! He runs tortugavilla and has a lot to offer. Check him out! If you use him, you'll wanna make sure you get day-old hatchlings...because he does raise 'em dry. Here's the link...
> ...



Yeah! Paul and his ducks! Cool thing that he cares for them like that!


----------



## kanalomele (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you want specifically SoCal? Quite a few in my local club are backyard hobbyists including myself. But we are mostly central.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 26, 2013)

mctlong said:


> If by "backyard breeder" you mean cheap, ......




Ha ha ....I like this honest response!.............Corey you already know I bred RF's N Cherries ......you used to have MY pictures on your website " advertising your Mazuri". 
Funny thing though.... I never remember you asking me to use them ? 

JD~


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 28, 2013)

kanalomele said:


> Do you want specifically SoCal? Quite a few in my local club are backyard hobbyists including myself. But we are mostly central.



not at all. I would be certainly interested in hobbyists in the central cali area. Please PM me if you are interested in partnering. Thank you!




N2TORTS said:


> mctlong said:
> 
> 
> > If by "backyard breeder" you mean cheap, ......
> ...



Hi JD,

I do apologize for the mis-communication, however, I do remember I emailed you to inform you, but I never got an email back. And I thought it would be awesome for someone to post pictures on another person's website. By no way did I intend or mean to hurt you in any way. I just absolutely loved your pictures. Currently the website is no longer in operation, so your pictures are not anywhere. Also, I did not see a trademark, copy write, or anything of the sort, or even a disclaimer stating do not use my pictures. Again, I apologize for using your wonderfully taking pictures that you posted on a public forum eating Mazuri tortoise food with the most beautifully colored, most well taken care of red foot tortoises that I have ever seen.

To everyone else, I thank you for your replies to his email. Because of this thread, I have successfully gotten a lot of tortoises this past weekend, and I am actively looking for a lot more. 

So if you know anyone that has a surplus or a supply of tortoises for sale, please contact me. 

Thank you!!!


----------

